

Ask HN: What should I know about India before moving to work for a startup? - biv08

Will be moving to India (Bangalore) to run operations for a startup. Team will consist of developers, managers, and others filling various roles. What should I know about the business/startup culture and the best practices for managing employees before I take off?
======
ravikalaga
\- Things you take for granted here in the US are still dicey back there.
Transportation, timings around food, general work hours, weekend relaxation
etc. It's a different lifestyle so change as soon as possible.

\- Employee behavior is different due to the context there. For most survival
is still the key vs. US. You will find very few engaged people who have laser
like focus (blame the service industry for this) because of the sheer number
of distractions.

\- Learn subtle gestures asap. No one ever says NO so be careful of your
expectations when you get a yes.

\- Everyone there has a story and unlike in the US, its not always sexy or
straight forward. Don't judge or figure everything out.

\- Be constantly amazed at the sense of humor!

------
dhruvkumar
Startups and India (Bangalore) don't go hand in hand (together)...

If you have any other opportunity to stay where you are, Please take that.

Anyways Bangalore is super cool place to stay and have fun. The Weather is
Awesome and the people are friendly and the FOOD is delicious.

~~~
JulianMiller520
"If you have any other opportunity to stay where you are, Please take that."

what do you mean by that???

~~~
dhruvkumar
I meant if coming to Bangalore is optional then Don't come.

~~~
JulianMiller520
Can you give a top 5 reasons NOT to move to Bangalore? I know if I was moving
there I'd want some detail on what to be careful about.

